# Rauschen durch Soundkarte oder Treiber?



## Transmitter (5. Januar 2010)

Hi,

habe einen EEE PC 1005 HA, Win XP.
Seit einiger Zeit (glaube seit der Dragon Speaking Installation oder dem Skype Upgrade) rauscht eine Audioaufnahme sehr stark. (am Anfang war die Qualität durch das Headset super)
Habe ein ständiges Rauschen, welches sogar noch stärker wird, wenn ich den Microfon-Boost anschalte.
Man hört zwar die Stimme, aber das Rauschen ist extrem störend.

Habe alle Softwareoptionen durch, Treiber neu installiert und Bios aktualisiert.
Was kann ich noch machen?

Vielen Dank schon mal
Bye, Transmitter


----------



## hela (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

zunächst würde ich erst mal sicherstellen, dass das Headset-Mikrofon in Ordnung ist.
Also: Dein Headset an einem anderen PC (evtl. beim Händler) bzw. ein anderes Headset gleicher Bauart an deinem PC ausprobieren.


----------



## Transmitter (9. Januar 2010)

Ja, an einem anderen PC funktioniert es mit guter Qualität.

Liegt also hier am Netbook. 
Hardware oder Software?


----------



## Stonefish (9. Januar 2010)

Ich hab zugegebenermaßen wenig Ahnung auf dem Gebiet, da das Antwortenspektrum bisher aber sehr spärlich ausfiel, versuche ich mich dann doch mal.  
(Frei nach dem Motto: Weniger ist besser als Nichts!)

1. Um das Headset als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen, könntest Du ja mal eine Aufnahme ohne angeschlossenes Mikrophon testen. Theoretisch sollte diese dann ja durch wohltuende Stille hervorstechen - rauscht die Aufnahme aber selbst dann, kann man das Headset wohl getrost als Fehlerquelle ausschließen.

2. Ich nehme an, das Problem äußert sich in verschiedenen Anwendungen (Skype, Aufnahmesoftware & Co ?) - dann könnte es ja noch an einem fehlerhaften Treiber liegen. Aber vermutlich hast Du den auch schon desöfteren de- und neuinstalliert? Eine komplette Neuinstallation des Betriebsystems geht vermutlich zu weit angesichts des Problems, aber Du könnest ja mal eine Live-Version einer aktuellen Linux-Distribution starten (z.B. Ubuntu 9.10) - theoretisch müsste auch in der Live-Version Wiedergabe+Aufnahme funktionieren, so dass Du auch so einen möglichen Software/Treiber-Defekt aufspüren könntest. (Wenns unter Linux läuft, kann ja unter Windoof was nicht stimmen.)

3. Zum Ausschluss eines Hardware-Defektes Deines Onbord-Soundchips könntest Du ja mal eine externe Soundkarte anschließen - möglicherweise kannst Du Dir ja irgendwo eine ausliehen. Falls nicht kannst Du ja auch eine in einem seriösen Onlineshop kaufen und für den Fall ausbleibender Verbesserung von Deinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch machen. (Vorausgesetzt Du gehts sorgsam damit um und lässt alles so gut wie möglich im Originalzustand.)
Wie wäre es mit diesem Modell? (Der Shop ist seriös, fix und bietet 28-tägiges Widerrufsrecht an.)

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/arti...05B1AFCCBCECA0.www3?aid=23033&agid=767&ref=16

4. Bei meiner Google-Recherche um Dir zu helfen, habe ich gesehen, dass Du nicht nur hier auf der Suche nach Hilfe warst. 
Wo Du also schon per Copy & Paste dabei bist, kannst Du Dein Problem ja auch noch mal in diesem Unterbereich des "HiFi-Forums" schildern. Ist meines Wissens die kompeteste Community in solchen Dingen.

http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewforum-54.html

Keine wirklich fachlich präzise Hilfe, ich weiß, aber vielleicht ein Ansatz zum weiteren Testen.


----------



## Iam (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe das selbe Problem mit meinem eeePC 901. Vorgestern noch habe ich störungsfrei mit der alten Skype version geskypt. Gestern dachte ich mir: Mach doch mal ein Skype update... seitdem kommt meine Stimme nur mit begleitetem Rauschen beim anderen an. (Der Skypetestanruf bestätigte mir das selbe) Ich benutze kein Headset oder ähnliches, nur das Eingebaute Mikro und die Cam...
Habt ihr schon ne Lösung für das Problem gefunden, würd mich freuen das ald beheben zu können
Gruß Iam


----------

